# It pains me so and feeling guilty



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I am left with no choice. I have to call no kill shelters and give up Screech. It hurts so much.It hurts to know he will be in a cage all day. He has such beautiful green eyes and he loves people, but nobody wants him. I knew this would happen when Karl died, but he wasn't supposed to die for years. It was unexpected. I just can't take him because I already have 2 cats and management says no and he doesn't get along with other cats. He attacks them. There is one cat shelter that tries to hook up senior cats with seniors. I will call tomorrow and see what they say. I hope they can take him. I'm being pressured by Karl's stepson's wife. They are paying me gas money to go everyday to take care of Screech. Plus, I can't keep doing this everyday. I have been going to Karl's house most days of the week since January 17th. Everything was going fine until a security system was put in the house. I had my friend take care of Screech for 2 days and she set off the alarm. Jim, Karl's stepson, said I can't deal with this. ****, I'll probably forget I left a window open and the alarm will go off. I did put me as first to call if the alarm went off, which I told Jim to do but he hadn't. Besides he's not the one who would have to go to Karl's house if someone needed to go. It's me because I live the closet and I go to Karl's house all the time.

I'm sorry Screech and I hope you find a home. I will keep tabs on him at the shelter. I hate to do this but have no choice. Please forgive me Screech.

Kathy


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

don't beat yourself up. you've done your best and that's all anyone can ask of you. why doesn't the stepson himself or his mom take screech in, anyway? if they're concerned enough to offer to pay you gas money to check on screech, can't they make the leap and take care of him themselves?

and remember, screech may still have a happy ending. it may take a while or it might take 2 weeks. there are lots of happy endings out there for animals in shelters. our kitty was there for 2 1/2 years before we finally showed up and saw her inner beauty. now i know she's happy as a clam. she's the total queen of the house.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

What you could maybe set up is that if he doesnt get adopted out... set it up that they must call you if they must do the deed.

I know in the meantime you may find someone else, it could just work out.

(I would do that with any animal I cared about even a little. Give myself time to make sure i exhaust all the options before it came to that).

Have you already been trying facebook and such 'promoting' him?


----------

